# american compressor products



## oceanic64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone Newbie here. I just picked up an ACP duplex 60 gal compressor off ebay. Didn't even need a gun. I just wanted the dryer (harkinson) and that alone was a steal I figured I just junk the compressor if it didn't work. It has 2 - 3phase motors I changed out since I don't have that service. this thing is a beast. There is no auto shut off valves and since this is a duplex I was wondering how to go about setting this up. The pumps are designed to alternate between each other each other in case 1 over heats but I wonder if I could rig it so that one kicks in if the other can't keep up and run them in tandem on high demands. This is my first big compressor and I am not well versed in science of it. I'm not even sure what switch to buy or if they are universal. I would appreciate any help or advise. Thanks


----------

